# Insufficient Privileges



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Apr 1, 2019)

I am getting that on several threads, some that i have previously been able to reply to. What's up? I searched but couldn't find anything explaining it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2019)

It means you’ve been a bad boy and need to send Noll moneys to get your full privileges back.


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 1, 2019)

I was a bad boy once upon a time and now I can't create threads. lol


----------



## wabbits (Apr 1, 2019)

Double your estradiol so that you can be among the oppressors instead of the oppressed.


----------



## Serket's pinoy champion (Aug 23, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> It means you’ve been a bad boy and need to send Noll moneys to get your full privileges back.



But null should explain this.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2020)

Knucklehead said:


> I was a bad boy once upon a time and now I can't create threads. lol





wabbits said:


> Double your estradiol so that you can be among the oppressors instead of the oppressed.


Lol, you were both last seen June 4, 2020.
Some kind of (((coincidence)))?


----------



## Childe (Aug 23, 2020)

Why are there two no-icons and two randos who haven’t been online in months?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 23, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, you were both last seen June 4, 2020.
> Some kind of (((coincidence)))?



Are you implying that there is some sort of (((connection)))?


----------



## pphead (Aug 11, 2021)

I don’t know why either. I didn’t say anything bad on the thread I now have insufficient privileges to post. Gay


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Aug 12, 2021)

pphead said:


> I don’t know why either. I didn’t say anything bad on the thread I now have insufficient privileges to post. Gay


Well, trolling on multiple threads advocating for murder just _might_ have something to do with it.


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

no. It happened before. @spookybones the tranny went nuts cuz I said troons. I joined kiwifarms because I read they had a suicide count. I could relate to this because I have one too. I thought I’d meet like minded people. Turns out no. Just nerdy fags caught up in drama with no solution plans whatsoever. I have no respect for this website and find it unbelievably soft. It has such a big reputation! I’m so let down. Basically just another soft site.



PotatoSalad4711 said:


> Well, trolling on multiple threads advocating for murder just _might_ have something to do with it.


The only half decent site on surface web is theync. But even there there’s strict limits and people there can be real bleeding hearts which is annoying.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> no. It happened before. @spookybones the tranny went nuts cuz I said troons. I joined kiwifarms because I read they had a suicide count. I could relate to this because I have one too. I thought I’d meet like minded people. Turns out no. Just nerdy fags caught up in drama with no solution plans whatsoever. I have no respect for this website and find it unbelievably soft. It has such a big reputation! I’m so let down. Basically just another soft site.


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

Sure homo. Bring your queers.



Dyn said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
> Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Calm down retard. Or @spookybones will ban you for threatening death.  it’s why I’m ‘banned’


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Calm down retard. Or @spookybones will ban you for threatening death.  it’s why I’m ‘banned’


@Spooky Bones isn't going to protect you faggot I'll murder her stupid femoid ass too.


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

Protect me?  From you? Lolz ok tard. Dox me your address, the one you posted isn’t shit on google maps.



Dyn said:


> @Spooky Bones isn't going to protect you faggot I'll murder her stupid femoid ass too.


And bring your baby or sister or whatever else soft you’ve got kicking around for me to fuck


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Protect me?  From you? Lolz ok tard. Dox me your address, the one you posted isn’t shit on google maps.


14 Branchland Court
Ruckersville VA 22968


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks retard. My brothers a cop. Can I bring him too?  can’t wait to push your shit in and cum inside you



Dyn said:


> 14 Branchland Court
> Ruckersville VA 22968


That’s Chris chans address


----------



## contradiction of terns (Aug 13, 2021)

Do you two need a hotel room? This seems intimate.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> That’s Chris chans address


That's right you can bring your mom as well as your brother.


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes. I need 1 hour please.



Dyn said:


> That's right you can bring your mom as well as your brother.


Loooolz

Regardless, I truly would kill you. I’m a sadist. I love hurting women. I love hurting men. I love to hurt people and I have my own suicide list. This website is gay. You’re all pussies and troons and you aren’t wanted in real life. Kiwifarms is all you have. Pathetic.


----------



## Deranged Fappening Coomer (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Just nerdy fags caught up in drama with no solution plans whatsoever. I have no respect for this website and find it unbelievably soft. It has such a big reputation! I’m so let down.


 Take your meds   and go back to fedposting on your hard  sites


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Regardless, I truly would kill you. I’m a sadist. I love hurting women. I love hurting men. I love to hurt people and I have my own suicide list. This website is gay. You’re all pussies and troons and you aren’t wanted in real life. Kiwifarms is all you have. Pathetic.


Try joining our sister forum it's where we go to organise most of our suicide ops without ruining deniability for this place.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Calm down retard. Or @spookybones will ban you for threatening death.  it’s why I’m ‘banned’


> he doesn't know
> ngmi


----------



## pphead (Aug 13, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Try joining our sister forum it's where we go to organise most of our suicide ops without ruining deniability for this place.


Awesome. Will do. Anyway, I’m outtie from kiwifarms. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Awesome. Will do. Anyway, I’m outtie from kiwifarms. Not what I was expecting.


I post as LikeICare there so just hit me up when you land and I'll invite you into a few of them ops pm's we're working on.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 13, 2021)

Holy shit... I feel a lot better about myself after reading this Picasso of autism.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Awesome. Will do. Anyway, I’m outtie from kiwifarms. Not what I was expecting.


Surely not what many new members would imagine either. Also your spending was meaningless bud. Could have been more democratic and less of obvious offended cheese pizza enjoyer


----------



## Eugene90 (Aug 13, 2021)

pphead said:


> Awesome. Will do. Anyway, I’m outtie from kiwifarms. Not what I was expecting.


Then fuck off.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyways, how does one get sufficient privileges to use all the ratings? Do we have send @Null pictures of relatively hot fat chicks and our feet? Do we have to give him shekels?


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 31, 2021)

pphead said:


> Regardless, I truly would kill you. I’m a sadist. I love hurting women. I love hurting men. I love to hurt people and I have my own suicide list. This website is gay. You’re all pussies and troons and you aren’t wanted in real life. Kiwifarms is all you have. Pathetic.


Why you being such a poopie head?


----------



## Hecate (Sep 1, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Anyways, how does one get sufficient privileges to use all the ratings? Do we have send @Null pictures of relatively hot fat chicks and our feet? Do we have to give him shekels?


send noll a 20 to his bitcoin address and email him the transaction id and a picture of your foot with your forum name written on it. you get your special stickies and access to the secret fat girl sub forum


----------

